
Replacing JavaScript: How eBay made a web app 50x faster - praveenscience
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/replacing-javascript-with-webassembly-how-ebay-made-a-web-app-50x-faster-by-switching-programming-languages/
======
craftoman
Benchmarks are way too wrong. They were using a Javascript library called
BarcodeReader and switched to their native that was already written in C++
using webassemly. How can you be 100% surr that BarcodeReader library doesn't
step down and messing up your results? It's like saying "I'm using Angular for
displaying hello messages to users and switched to native C++ using
webassemly. Now my app is 100 times faster".

